

Does Electronic Brainstorming Work?  - Ideas_Fisherman
http://blog.wikibrains.com/wordpress/index.php/does-brainstorming-work/
Many critics argue that brainstorming is counter-productive, but they&#x27;ve failed to consider possibilities of crowd-sourcing the creative process.
======
whadar
Very cool. Lightnings and thunders.

